# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Willems (Boxmeer)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Willems

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk De Pelikaan, Boxmeer

Adres: Bakelgeertstraat 84, Boxmeer

Website: www.huisartsendepelikaanboxmeer.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Willems*

----------

